# Leather seat care?



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Just curious if anyone knew if the seats are real or fake leather and what their preferred method of maintaining them is?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gen I's are real leather. Saddle soap to clean, leather dye and a Q-tip to color in scratches and any good leather conditioner should work.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> any good leather conditioner should work.


Leatherique?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Ask members oldestof11 or RascalMafia how they cleaned/treated theirs. Turned out very nice.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Taxman said:


> Leatherique?



Looks expensive, but if their claims are accurate and you like the price, why not.

Random links:

[h=1]6 BEST LEATHER CONDITIONERS AND LEATHER CLEANERS FOR AUTOMOTIVE CLEANING – 2017[/h][h=1]Leather Conditioner[/h]


----------

